#ubuntu-fridge 2006-12-20
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: you a fridge editor?
<Madpilot> never signed up, I just lurk here
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> we should move the fridge to under the marketing team
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-12-21
<nixternal> hrmm..everyone seen the holiday card that jane silber posted on the fridge-devel list?
<nixternal> i can write it up if needed, but i don't feel right doing so. they left out xubuntu, which for some reason i swore was part of the community
<nixternal> Burgundavia: whats up with the UWN 25 in the queue? does it need to be published?
<Burgundavia> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> roger
<nixternal> submitted. changed 24 to 25 in the top sentence. good job!
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Weekly News #25 <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/692>
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-12-22
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<nixternal> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/694
<nixternal> ^^anyone avail to proof and hack that go right ahead
<nixternal> good information about the ubuntu certification program
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-12-23
<Ank_186> Refrigerating?
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-12-20
<Rinchen> thanks beuno
<Rinchen> I didn't want to do it myself.  It's sort of a conflict of interest thing you know... I don't want to be seen as forcing through Canonical news without community review
<boredandblogging> makes sense
<beuno> Rinchen, np, seems reasonable, finishing it up now
<beuno> thanks boredandblogging, I'll give you the link now
<beuno> reviews/edits from both are welcome :D
<beuno> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1276
<beuno> boredandblogging, Rinchen ^
<Rinchen> thanks
<boredandblogging> taking a look
<Rinchen> aarggh that damn theme bug
<Rinchen> that line break on the last sentence looks funny. maybe remove it or <br><br> it?
<Rinchen> like that, yeah
<Rinchen> thanks
 * beuno didn't add any <br>'s
<boredandblogging> just added an extra new line
<beuno> wasn't sure if I should link to mark's post, but I think it's pretty insightful on the topic
<boredandblogging> yeah, maybe we would should mention the license the daily pdf concept?
<beuno> yeap, we could slap more information directly on the story too
<Rinchen> they also meet on #ubuntu-training on irc.freenode.net
<Rinchen> me personally, am happy with whatever you guys want to do
<beuno> boredandblogging, you've got the final OK, so feel free to tinker with it and publish
<beuno> I'm off to lunch
<boredandblogging> ok, gonna make some edits
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: you want to take a look at it now?
<Rinchen> sure
<boredandblogging> oops, forgot to save the changes
<Rinchen> works for me. I don't know if the license statement adds anything but I'm not a professional writer
<boredandblogging> yeah, unless we bother to describe the impacts, its not. I'll take it out
<Rinchen> after the refresh, looks good to me...
<Rinchen> if you're happy with it boredandblogging, go ahead and pub it
<boredandblogging> published.
<Rinchen> sweet, thanks
<boredandblogging> np
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-12-23
<Burgundavia> anybody around?
<Burgundavia> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> Burgundavia: yo
<Burgundavia> jcastro: my internet here is crap
<Burgundavia> can you grab the amazon.com image of the last ubuntu book and put it into http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1279 ?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> soon as I remember how to log in
<Burgundavia> thanks
<Burgundavia> and poke at the text as well
<jcastro> should I attach it or just link to the amazon url?
<jcastro> Burgundavia: updated
<Burgundavia> thanks
